# Movies you like but everyone else hates/dislikes



## Megadriver94 (Nov 20, 2018)

Here is my top 10:

_10._ Cinderella 2: Dreams do come true

_9._ The pebble and the Penguin

_8._ The Land Before time 2

_7._ Matrix Reloaded

_6._ The Swan Princess 2

_5._ Disney's Atlantis

_4._ Thumbelina

_3._ Prometheus

_2._ Disney's the Black Cauldron

_1._ Star Trek: The motion Picture(1979)

What are yours?


----------



## Veho (Nov 21, 2018)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 21, 2018)

Megadriver94 said:


> _8._ The Land Before time 2



How can anyone dislike that one!?

In all honesty, I have no clue, I got so many films that I like.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 21, 2018)

Kindergarten Cop, Cop and a Half, and Gone Fishin'.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 26, 2018)

Hard to say...I usually have no idea what others dislike. Or rather: if others dislike it, I don't go out to see whether I would like it (I don't have much patience for movies).

With prometeus, I even feel kind of reversed. I had the feeling that everyone else seemed to like it (well...at least my colleague did). But I just found it mostly boring.


I'll throw in "idiocracy". Awesome movie, but even though my girlfriend at the time was heavy into sci fi, she thought the game was stupid.
(note: I can't really deny that...it's pretty much in the title  ).

EDIT: wait...of course: the godfather 3. I watched the trilogy when I was a kid and liked them all. Granted: the third just a tad less than the previous two, but still a great movie. But apparently a whole bunch of people hated that movie with a passion. No idea why.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Nov 26, 2018)

I also like most of the Riddick films as well as Robocop 2, and 2005 Fantastic 4 and its sequel, Rise of the Silver Surfer.


----------



## mattytrog (Nov 26, 2018)

Watership Down


----------



## Megadriver94 (Dec 10, 2018)

I also liked X3: The Last Stand, along with Bambi 2.


----------



## mondul (Dec 10, 2018)

I think I'm the only one who likes Mac and me. I watched it at a really big cinema when regular cinema screens used to be almost IMAX size and theaters had one or two big rooms... Wow, I'm old.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Dec 10, 2018)

I've got an example.

The Butterfly Effect is one of my favorite movies;
It's critically a dud, it's got 33% on Rotten Tomatoes and 30% on Metacritic.

I don't really trust critics to tell me what I should enjoy because of things like this. I do see other people saying they enjoy the movie sometimes, but mostly it's just not talked about anymore and I don't think it was very well-liked when it released.


----------



## KyleHyde (Dec 10, 2018)

The Predator (2018) would have to be the latest experience to fit that criteria on my list. I usually don't watch those kinds of movies, but I did find it enjoyable. As for past movie experiences, I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 18, 2018)

Veho said:


> Super Mario Bros.


Same
Damm i really need to rewatch it


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Iron Man 3
X-Men: The Last Stand
X-Men: Apocalypse


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 25, 2018)

I am seeing a lot of titles that have *over* 50% or 5/10. That means that MORE people liked them than not. LoL.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 2, 2019)

1: Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

2: What Dreams May Come

3: Ricky 6

4: The Ninth Gate

5: Romper Stomper

6: Lars and the Real Girl

7: Black Robe

8: The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus

9: SLC Punk

10: Requiem


----------



## dekuleon (Jan 2, 2019)

Star Wars Episode 1

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And Terminator Genesis


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Here is my top 10:
> 
> _10._ Cinderella 2: Dreams do come true



Thats probably the crappiest Disney movie I've seen.
Tron Legacy


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 11, 2019)

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones. I like it more than both The Phantom Menace and The Last Jedi, but not as much as ROTS and Rouge One.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 11, 2019)

Megadriver94 said:


> Here is my top 10:
> _7._ Matrix Reloaded


I didn't know people didn't like this one, but I'll one up you and say The Animatrix (a real title)


----------



## Foxchild (Aug 11, 2019)

Green Lantern
Lost in Space
Daredevil
Star Wars Episode II
Star Trek V
Star Trek Nemesis (but not Insurrection)
Xmen Origins: Wolverine


----------



## qqq1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Waterworld



dekuleon said:


> And Terminator Genesis



I thought Genesis was awesome.


----------



## ignare (Aug 11, 2019)

I just saw _Roman J. Israel Esq._, and it got some bad reviews. I DISAGREE! Absolutely brilliant story and theme. It was hard to believe that it was a fictional story.

And I agree that Prometheus was better than most people said. I didn't like it at first, but after seeing an analysis video on it, I thought it was brilliant.

Also, a good comedy from the 70s _Watch Out, We're Mad!_


----------



## KoalaBoy (Aug 11, 2019)

Sucker Punch, Prometheus, Matrix Reloaded, to name a few.



MythicalData said:


> I didn't know people didn't like this one, but I'll one up you and say The Animatrix (a real title)



Goddamn man... I'm pretty sure I still have that DVD, and if memory serves me right, it's definitely a awesome title


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Waking Life... such a masterpiece for existentialists like me.
La Planete Sauvage... amazing one. Both of them are little known by general public.

Also... The Fifth Element is among my favourites.
And... Atlantis The Lost Empire is my all time fave.
I believe that The Texas Chainsaw Massacre... too gorish for most people.

SPOILERS: I have seen a lot of real gore... there's a certain page that has a lot of it. I kind of have a morbid sense of curiosity. Gore (true/real gore) is like... watching cartoons to me now. Not kidding. To be honest it worries me a little bit.


----------



## ignare (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Waking Life... such a masterpiece for existentialists like me.
> La Planete Sauvage... amazing one. Both of them are little known by general public.
> 
> Also... The Fifth Element is among my favourites.
> ...


No one dislikes The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## KoalaBoy (Aug 16, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Waking Life... such a masterpiece for existentialists like me.
> La Planete Sauvage... amazing one. Both of them are little known by general public.
> 
> Also... The Fifth Element is among my favourites.
> ...



Dude, Texas Chainsaw Massacre is literally a cult classic. Definitely not a unpopular movie/franchise


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Aug 16, 2019)

I liked the live action Speed Racer movie. Masterpiece? No. But some glitzy fun for a bit? For sure.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 16, 2019)

I like Titan A.E., the critics hated it.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 16, 2019)

I really liked the _Eragon_ movie. It doesn't hold up against the book in respect to pretty much everything, but on its own? Not a bad movie. Gave me 1996 _Dragonheart_ vibes, which is another long-time fave of mine.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2019)

Interesting thread, lets see how many new movie gems i can find here.

+1 for Matrix Reloaded / Animatrix, Waterworld and Kindergarten Cop.

My Top5:
Lady in the Water

Interview with the Vampire
(the only movie besides Legend with Tom Cruise i can actually watch)

Moontrap

The Black Hole

Pete’s Dragon (1977)


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 13, 2019)

Those friedberg and seltzer movies. Pretty stupid movies but they're my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Fugelmir (Sep 13, 2019)

A Serbian Film


----------

